

Show HN: RESTUnited.com – Automated SDK Generation for REST API - wing328hk
http://restunited.com

======
orliesaurus
is it like [http://www.unirest.io](http://www.unirest.io)?

~~~
wing328hk
My understanding is that unirest is more like a http library designed for REST
API. The SDKs generated by [http://restunited.com](http://restunited.com) is
packaged and developers using the SDK can load it just like another
library/module without any knowledge in REST.

Here is what the sample code looks like in Java, PHP, Ruby, etc for NamSor
REST API:

[http://restunited.com/releases/341835109761025482/wrappers](http://restunited.com/releases/341835109761025482/wrappers)

Our goal is to help REST API providers save time and resource in creating
their own SDKs and code sample in different languages for their REST API.

